# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Forum for learning German

## bitpicker

For those of you who are interested in learning German beyond the scope of masterrussian.net, a new forum has been established which offers discussions about and exercises in German as well as conversation in English and German. There is also an option to work with a native speaker tutor for free. Me, for example.  ::  
Here's the URL: http://www.aboutgerman.net/AGNforums/forum.php 
This forum replaces a former forum which was located first on about.com, then delphiforums.com, but is now established under its own, permanent address. The primary language used there is English.

----------


## quartz

Thanks!

----------

